# Engineers Australia - Skills and Qualification assessment



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,

i am going to apply for PR subclass 190. i need my engineering bachelor degree and work experience to be assessed by Engineers Australia so i can submit my EOI. I have certified copy of my university certificates and work experience certificate. 


My university Engineering program is accredited by Washington, Sydney and Dublin accord (ABET accredited).

I need to know which application form i need to fill and send to Engineers Australia. i have attached here two application forms. could you please advice which one i need to send to engineers Australia ?

I got the application forms from the following link:

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

I would really appreciate if you can help since this is the only thing stopping me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

guys,

any replies ?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

If you graduated outside of Australia, use the Washington accord form.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks man. i will send that


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*i don't think ABET accreditation will be enough for you to go through Washington or Sydney accord path.

they state "For overseas qualifications, you will need to determine if the country of origin of your qualification is a full signatory of the Washington, Sydney or Dublin accord, and refer to the list of accredited courses provided by the relevant signatory body. The full list of signatory organisations is available on the website of the International Engineering Alliance.." 


so the country of qualification must be a full signatory of the Washington, Sydney or Dublin accord. & ABEAT is just partial. please see the list of countries in the MSA Booklet section B.

most probably you will have to go through CDR path. you have to be sure before you proceed. but from my own experience i had to go through CDR although my university is ABEAT accredited but the country of qualification is not a full signatory of the Washington, Sydney or Dublin accord.

hope this helps. 

*


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Faris !


----------



## whittakers (Sep 3, 2014)

hi question...hope u can help..i have a favorable assessment from engineers australia as electronics engineer,written total work experience from may 2006-november 2013 so that's 7 years and 8 months but in my EOI i claim an 8 yrs work experience,and i already lodged my visa 189 claiming the 8 years work exp(15 points),sinCE at present im working on the same job,AS ELECTRONIC ENGINEER..IS it right that I claimed 8 yrs provided I send an updated certificate of emplyment that my work exp is already 8 yrs last may 2014..thanks.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi whittakers,

as far as i know, whenever you lodge your visa, they would ask you to submit many documents (apart from what you sent to Engineers Australia). If by that time your work experience is more than 8 years, then you will get points for 8 years. 

don't rely on my answer only. i hope other people would help you and give u more info regarding this 

btw, i need to ask you a question as well. i'm civil engineer. i need to send my documents to Engineers Australia. can i as you if you have done Competency Assessment also ? 

Regards


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

whittakers said:


> hi question...hope u can help..i have a favorable assessment from engineers australia as electronics engineer,written total work experience from may 2006-november 2013 so that's 7 years and 8 months but in my EOI i claim an 8 yrs work experience,and i already lodged my visa 189 claiming the 8 years work exp(15 points),sinCE at present im working on the same job,AS ELECTRONIC ENGINEER..IS it right that I claimed 8 yrs provided I send an updated certificate of emplyment that my work exp is already 8 yrs last may 2014..thanks.


Hi,

If you have gone through EA forms carefully EA WORK ASSESSMENT is optional. Even if I have NOT done work assessment I went for QUALIFICATION ASSESSMENT ONLY because any way for DIPB , I have to submit each and every possible document to prove my work experience.

In your case you even if you have already 7 years and 8 months WORK EXP letter from EA , still you have to prove this experience along with additional 4 months experience that is 8+ years experience to DIPB.

In simple words you are SAFE to claim 8 years of work exp. Make sure you prove your experience after you get INVITE and after your pay FEE

Hope this helps.


----------



## aikonoer (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,

I completed an advance diploma of Engineering Technology - Electrical course in Melbourne last year and got a positive EA result from my qualification which then I used this for my 485 graduate visa. However, I'm planning to apply for Independent visa and if I take this as my EA result it will only give 55 points which makes me short of 5 points for the passing mark.

Before coming in Australia, I already had Electronics and Communication Engineering degree back in the Philippines but without any work experience to back up. I believe degree is 10 points worth in the point system. If my degree (without experience) is assessed positively, will it give me 10 points in the point system?


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Has any one got their work experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I want to know whether they mentioned work experience duration in the skill assessment letter??


----------



## pjimmalyn (Jun 19, 2018)

hi, i would like to ask if which should i take for skills assessment by engineers australia. im a licensed civil engineer here in the philippines and been working for 8yrs. 
which path should i take.. 
CDR or CDR + relevant skilles assessment?

thank you


----------

